#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Музыка >  > > >  >  >  Nooran Sisters

## PampKin Head

Однозначно, я - фанат этих людей!

----------

Alex (02.02.2022), Дмитрий Рыбаков (01.02.2022)

----------


## Росиник

Под братьев Сабри косят

----------


## Амит

У суфиев похожие мотивы. 

В первом ролике, у потомков индийских дервишей, есть что-то демоническое.

----------


## Vega

> У суфиев похожие мотивы. 
> 
> В первом ролике, у потомков индийских дервишей, есть что-то демоническое.


Колхоз....

----------


## Амит

> Колхоз....


Дело не в музыкальной эстетике, эти исступлённые вопли у них условие транса.

----------


## Alex

А мне тоже нравится. Но я вообще быдло, у меня вся дискография Ramones есть, например. А вот снобов никогда не любил.

----------

Кеин (03.02.2022), Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2022)

----------


## Росиник

> Дело не в музыкальной эстетике, эти исступлённые вопли у них условие транса.


"Стильно, модно, молодежно" )))

Вы ещё более одержимых, наверное, не видели




Не нравится мне такая помойка. Сноб, наверное ))

А вот братья Сабри нравятся. Давно два cd-диска у меня было.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabri_Brothers

----------


## Vega

> Дело не в музыкальной эстетике, эти исступлённые вопли у них условие транса.


  Есть хорошее музыкальное образование, хорошо знакома с  ИКМ и преподавателями муз. факультета в Варанаси  (не реклама)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

А что далеко ходить, --- у нас есть свои выпускники кафедры "Бубна и бубенчиков"


Прототип песни "Под небом голубым" от Хвостенко 
Потом БГ из неё сделал приличный хит на музыку Вавилова. Это запись с какой-то пьяной вечеринки, видимо праздновали возвращение Хвостова на родину после высылки из СССР. Участники этой вечеринки образовали группу Аукцыон.

----------

Росиник (03.02.2022)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

вот по-моему намного интереснее

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (02.02.2022)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

Мда... Дурные с виду и дурно одетые бабы дурными голосами орут под дурную музыку. Вкусовщина, конечно! Кому-то и это нравится.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2022)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> вот по-моему намного интереснее


По сравнению с опубликованным в заглавном посте эти мужики просто иконы стиля!  :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2022)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Мда... Дурные с виду и дурно одетые бабы дурными голосами орут под дурную музыку. Вкусовщина, конечно! Кому-то и это нравится.


3ато есть аккуратный способ избавиться от ненужных друзей -- показывать им эти ролики ))))

----------


## Росиник

> вот по-моему намного интереснее

----------

Vega (02.02.2022), Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2022)

----------


## Росиник

Ну это уже человек-легенда ))

----------

Vega (02.02.2022), Дмитрий Рыбаков (02.02.2022), Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2022)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> 3ато есть аккуратный способ избавиться от ненужных друзей -- показывать им эти ролики ))))


Вам виднее. У меня нет ненужных друзей. "Ненужные друзья" для меня это оксюморон.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Вам виднее. У меня нет ненужных друзей. "Ненужные друзья" для меня это оксюморон.


попробуйте каждый год менять место жительства, узнаете много нового

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> попробуйте каждый год менять место жительства, узнаете много нового


Ну я каждые три меняю, ненужных друзей не появлялось…

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Ну я каждые три меняю, ненужных друзей не появлялось…


А я не боюсь заводить новые связи, очень много разных людей видел и тесно общался практически по всему союзу. И в горах в связке ходил и по учебе и по работе разные люди были и буддисты и родственники .... Всегда можно заработать хорошую карму , если быть добрым и что-то делать для людей.

----------


## Амит

> Вы ещё более одержимых, наверное, не видели


Да видел, и реально истеричных женщин тоже. Но я об одержимости как о страстной натуре. Не могу сказать что мне понравилось, но и отвращения у меня вроде как нет.

----------

Росиник (03.02.2022)

----------


## Амит

> Есть хорошее музыкальное образование, хорошо знакома с  ИКМ и преподавателями муз. факультета в Варанаси  (не реклама)


Ну вот. Не в музыкальном образовании дело, а в традиции, я о суфизме - мистическом течении ислама, их песнопениях, танцах, обрядах. Об их трансе. 

Сдается мне что потомок суфиев Рамзан Кадыров такого рода духовную песнь бы не одобрил… Но индийские суфии не пакистанские суфии и тем более не российские

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> попробуйте каждый год менять место жительства, узнаете много нового


Если они ненужные, то они и не друзья. Поэтому "ненужные друзья" для меня это оксюморон.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А я не боюсь заводить новые связи, очень много разных людей видел и тесно общался практически по всему союзу. И в горах в связке ходил и по учебе и по работе разные люди были и буддисты и родственники .... Всегда можно заработать хорошую карму , если быть добрым и что-то делать для людей.


И что, разве они все ненужные?

----------


## Росиник

> Но индийские суфии не пакистанские суфии и тем более не российские


Думаю, что разделение на индийских суфиев и пакистанских существует только  номинально. До образования государства Пакистан в 1947 году.

----------

Alex (03.02.2022), Цхултрим Тращи (03.02.2022)

----------


## Росиник

> Если они ненужные, то они и не друзья. Поэтому "ненужные друзья" для меня это оксюморон.


В связи с появлением социальных сетей, понятие "друзья"  сильно изменилось )) В этом контексте возможно наличие  ненужных друзей. 
Да и в реале, друзья - это скорее что-то  сансарное.

----------


## Кеин

> Если они ненужные, то они и не друзья. Поэтому "ненужные друзья" для меня это оксюморон.


Всякий "нужный" -- это скорее полезные связи, есть что-то такое потребительское в этом. Так это не друзья, потому что эти люди также воспринимают и Вас, пока Вы полезный -- друг, как только нет -- никто, даже не враг, просто никто, как товар, спрос есть -- беру, спроса нет -- пусть лежит. Это не дружба, что-то другое. А дружба это когда и которая познаётся в беде. 
P. S. Там ниже отписали что соцсети обесценили слово "друзья", согласен. Тенденция таково и никакова, что те кто лижет жопу, когда человек прав и не прав, тот и есть друг, до того момента пока лижет, когда нет -- не друг. Тенденция

----------


## Росиник

> Это запись с какой-то пьяной вечеринки, видимо праздновали возвращение Хвостова на родину после высылки из СССР. Участники этой вечеринки образовали группу Аукцыон.


Федоров считает эту песню  посвящением  памяти Хвостика.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (07.02.2022)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

Вместо тысячи слов!  :Big Grin:

----------

Кеин (03.02.2022), Цхултрим Тращи (03.02.2022)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> И что, разве они все ненужные?


Бывают попадаются люди, которые не оправдывают доверия, хотя сначала выглядят прилично. Бывает, что надо придать ускорение в нужном направлении.  Ничего особенного не вижу в этом.

----------


## Росиник

> Бывают попадаются люди, которые не оправдывают доверия, хотя сначала выглядят прилично. Бывает, что надо придать ускорение в нужном направлении.  Ничего особенного не вижу в этом.


Люди не должны и не обязаны соответствовать нашим ожиданиям.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Люди не должны и не обязаны соответствовать нашим ожиданиям.


Я их и не принуждаю )))


Походу задел какую-то живую тему, раз пошли возражение без видимой причины. Боязнь быть отвергнутым где-то глубоко сидит, но персонально вас могу обнять и расцеловать, чтобы страхов не было.

----------


## Росиник

> Я их и не принуждаю )))
> Походу задел какую-то живую тему, раз пошли возражение без видимой причины. Боязнь быть отвергнутым где-то глубоко сидит, но персонально вас могу обнять и расцеловать, чтобы страхов не было.


Да нет, я просто продолжил линию рассуждений. А вы почему-то перешли на догадки и персональный обсуждения.
Не надо меня целовать,  а то вдруг вы мне неприятны. Пришлите лучше вместо себя прекрасную дакини ))

Я к тому - что друзья/враги - сансарные клише.  
Друзья  коварны, а враги могут быть нам полезны. 
Подходит ли вам какой-либо человек, или не подходит - вопрос кармы. 
Поэтому и написал, что не стоит ждать от людей чего-либо устраивающее именно вас.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Да нет, я просто продолжил линию рассуждений. А вы почему-то перешли на догадки и персональный обсуждения.
> Не надо меня целовать,  а то вдруг вы мне неприятны. Пришлите лучше вместо себя прекрасную дакини ))
> 
> Я к тому - что друзья/враги - сансарные клише.  
> Друзья  коварны, а враги могут быть нам полезны. 
> Подходит ли вам какой-либо человек, или не подходит - вопрос кармы. 
> Поэтому и написал, что не стоит ждать от людей чего-либо устраивающее именно вас.


ну вот, я говорю, что какую-то струнку задел.
теперь вы про отторжение заговорили )))
ничего личного, просто сансара такая хитрая

----------


## Росиник

> ну вот, я говорю, что какую-то струнку задел.
> теперь вы про отторжение заговорили )))
> ничего личного, просто сансара такая хитрая


да, да )) Я ведь и не отрицаю.
Пока не на той ступени, когда говно и шоколад для меня единого вкуса, и ничего не вызывает отторжения ))

а вы и не обижайтесь,  что вас отверг,  я - простой мужлан и предпочитаю целоваться с девушками)

----------

Alex (07.02.2022)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> да, да )) Я ведь и не отрицаю.
> Пока не на той ступени, когда говно и шоколад для меня единого вкуса, и ничего не вызывает отторжения ))
> 
> а вы и не обижайтесь,  что вас отверг,  я - простой мужлан и предпочитаю целоваться с девушками)




а девушек сами ищите, чтобы найти хорошую даму, надо быть хорошим мужиком

----------


## Росиник

> а девушек сами ищите, чтобы найти хорошую даму, надо быть хорошим мужиком


Спасибо)
Это была шутка, если что ))
Со мной по жизни идет прекрасная дама. В марте будет серебряная свадьба

----------

Alex (07.02.2022), Vega (07.02.2022), Дмитрий Рыбаков (07.02.2022)

----------


## sergey

> Однозначно, я - фанат этих людей!


Первый ролик называется comedy video и там, действительно, похоже, что исполнительницы дурачатся, шутят. Мне кажется, что иронизируют над приемами индийской музыки, утрируя их. Но даже в нём видно, что они поют чисто, что у них сильные голоса, с ритмом тоже всё в порядке. Как известно, в европейской музыке используется темперированный звукоряд, а в других культурах, например в индийской музыке, ноты могут отклоняться по высоте на долю полутона (не знаток индийской музыки, когда-то давно читал о ней), вот с такими индийскими штучками они поют.
Посмотрел, в Википедии про них пишут



> The Nooran Sisters – Jyoti Nooran and Sultana Nooran – are a Sufi singing duo from Jalandhar, India. They perform Sham Chaurasia gharana classical music.


Вот ещё одно их видео, с этой песней они завоевали приз "певица года" на конкурсе среди певцов, поющих на хинди.


А вот концертное исполнение этой же песни: https://youtu.be/mw-PS1FcLXw.
Судя по нескольким их роликам, которые я посмотрел, в жанре, в котором они выступают, присутствует импровизационная составляющая ("Improvisation is of central importance to Hindustani music, and each "gharana" (school tradition) has developed its own techniques." Отсюда), даже что-то говорят они на протяжении исполнения песни по последней ссылке.
Pampkin Head, спасибо за ссылку.

----------

Alex (07.02.2022), Vega (08.02.2022)

----------


## Vega

> Ну вот. Не в музыкальном образовании дело, а в традиции, я о суфизме - мистическом течении ислама, их песнопениях, танцах, обрядах. Об их трансе. 
> 
> Сдается мне что потомок суфиев Рамзан Кадыров такого рода духовную песнь бы не одобрил… Но индийские суфии не пакистанские суфии и тем более не российские


 Вы в Айджмер попадите и послушайте там, как  поют...

----------


## Амит

> Вы в Айджмер попадите и послушайте там, как  поют...


Для чего?

----------


## Амит

> Первый ролик называется comedy video и там, действительно, похоже, что исполнительницы дурачатся, шутят.


Нет конечно, это суфийская музыка. Назвать можно ролик как угодно выразив свое отношение к нему, указав авторство. Так на ютубе многие делают: скачивают ролик и выкладывают у себя на канале... а то и фотошопят их, таких дурашливых роликов овердофига

----------


## Vega

> Для чего?


 Не знаю. Наверное, чтобы почувствовать другую энергетику.
У сестёр она выпирает через край. Болливуд это пенджабского разлива. Не говорю, что это плохо.

----------

Амит (09.02.2022)

----------


## Росиник

Немного другой энергетики

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (13.02.2022)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну вот. Не в музыкальном образовании дело, а в традиции, я о суфизме - мистическом течении ислама, их песнопениях, танцах, обрядах. Об их трансе. 
> 
> Сдается мне что потомок суфиев Рамзан Кадыров такого рода духовную песнь бы не одобрил… Но индийские суфии не пакистанские суфии и тем более не российские


Жаль, что мы не узнаем отношения суфиев к своему потомку, Рамзану Кадырову. )

----------

Alex (12.02.2022)

----------


## PampKin Head

собственно, сама дискуссия навевает мысли 




ЗЫ. *Лучше горсть с покоем, нежели пригоршни с трудом и томлением духа* (с) Еккл 4:6: https://bible.by/verse/21/4/6/

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (13.02.2022)

----------


## Амит

Странные у вас ассоциации.

Рамзан Кадыров он и есть суфий.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Странные у вас ассоциации.
> 
> Рамзан Кадыров он и есть суфий.


У меня есть знакомый, так у него фамилия по паспорту "Баджрачарья". 

Неплохо так. )  

Хотя можно, не напрягаясь, пойти и поменять фамилию, например, на "Татхагата". Тоже забористо получится.

----------

